# Silver Star Dining



## Fin (Jun 7, 2017)

I will be traveling to Florida from PA with my 4 year old grandson, will the SCA get food from the cafe car for you or do I need to get it myself?

Last time I traveled to Florida the line was so long.


----------



## me_little_me (Jun 7, 2017)

Bring some food on board - or at least some snacks. Then you can eat at off-times. Especially since the attendant likes to close during the lunch period (it was either 11-12 or 12-1 that he shut down on our last trip).


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Jun 7, 2017)

Definitely bring some non perishables, my favorites are candies, and oranges, especially the smaller ones


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Jun 7, 2017)

And no, the SCA will not get food from the cafe car, unfortunately that level of service hasn't been regularly seen in years, perhaps decades


----------



## pennyk (Jun 7, 2017)

norfolkwesternhenry said:


> And no, the SCA will not get food from the cafe car, unfortunately that level of service hasn't been regularly seen in years, perhaps decades


I disagree. I believe there are some attendants on the Silver Star that will get food from the cafe car for the passengers.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 8, 2017)

pennyk said:


> norfolkwesternhenry said:
> 
> 
> > And no, the SCA will not get food from the cafe car, unfortunately that level of service hasn't been regularly seen in years, perhaps decades
> ...


This! It's part of the Car Attendants duties including in Coach!


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 8, 2017)

If the Attendant is using your cash, they could do it, but a credit card might be an issue if the card holder has to be present to charge the meal/items.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 8, 2017)

Lonestar648 said:


> If the Attendant is using your cash, they could do it, but a credit card might be an issue if the card holder has to be present to charge the meal/items.


I have seen Attendants take the passenger's credit card to the cafe, return with food and then have the passenger sign the receipt.


----------



## jis (Jun 8, 2017)

pennyk said:


> Lonestar648 said:
> 
> 
> > If the Attendant is using your cash, they could do it, but a credit card might be an issue if the card holder has to be present to charge the meal/items.
> ...


Yup. I have done so myself. So all this business about SCA cannot bring food cafe is mostly general "Alternative Fact".  Could there have been an SCA or two that refused? Sure. That is not unusual on Amtrak. But it doe not generalize.


----------

